# The Spinnaker Tower Portsmouth



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Once called the Millennium Tower and 5 years late, now called the spinnaker tower is now open, a ships buffs heaven, very accessible, with binoculars you can spot shipping from miles away, it cost £4.95 to go up and with half an hour wait, this was money well spent, with 3 observation floors and no time limits, I spent 2 hours up their, this is a must for anyone visiting the area


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

I will add it to my list the next time we come over, Portsmouth should be easy as we normally use the Ryde-Portsmouth link for a day trip or two when we are on the Island!!.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Great view of it on Google World.


----------

